# Shop a Motorist & Earn Cash



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so they are looking at allowing the public to take pictures of stationary cars with engine running for more than 3 minute and tell the council and you receive a percentage of the fine, like in NYC

So what’s your opinion I know mine and I want to see what others think


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Ok so they are looking at allowing the public to take pictures of stationary cars with engine running for more than 3 minute and tell the council and you receive a percentage of the fine, like in NYC
> 
> So what's your opinion I know mine and I want to see what others think


That's me screwed then. My car is my office as well. In summer I'm sat in it with air con on, in Winter the heater on!!!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

No need once Boris get his 20000 extra polis!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> That's me screwed then. My car is my office as well. In summer I'm sat in it with air con on, in Winter the heater on!!!


I suppose it's going to hit Jigalows in the pocket:lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

How does a photo show it’s been stationary for 3 minutes? It’d need at least a video and if people twigged what they were up to they’d be setting themselves up for a kicking!?!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

wayne451 said:


> How does a photo show it's been stationary for 3 minutes? It'd need at least a video and if people twigged what they were up to they'd be setting themselves up for a kicking!?!


I think some take video in NYC and pics at different times one guy made 10,000 dollars doing it:thumb:, it's being looked at here


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mikesphotaes said:


> No need once Boris get his 20000 extra polis!


But surely 100 vigilantes would save tax payer the cost of 20k extra police? Is that not what this would bring.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Mikesphotaes said:


> No need once Boris get his 20000 extra polis!


There are 20K police due to retire over the years its going to take to recruit & train any new officers. So these extra police Boris talks about, aren't actually 'extra', its to replace whats due to go

So we'll still be level to what we have now, it wont actually put any extra police on the street


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Derekh929 said:


> Ok so they are looking at allowing the public to take pictures of stationary cars with engine running for more than 3 minute and tell the council and you receive a percentage of the fine, like in NYC
> 
> So what's your opinion I know mine and I want to see what others think


Hitler would be proud.

are they handing out Gestapo badges too?

and dont come at me with the 'if youre not doing anything wrong you've nothing to worry about'


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

How does a picture show the engine running??

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PugIain said:


> How does a picture show the engine running??
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


You can take pics times apart and you can see most cars discharges in pics or video , I bet that GT86 pumps out more than a big Aberdeen Angus in a day:lol:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Following the cases of HGV drivers that have caused mayhem using their phones maybe they should offer rewards for shopping those drivers as well.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So are they going to switch the traffic lights to 1 minute intervals then, the ones at Asda near me are a good 4 minutes between changes.

My overall feeling is it sounds like a Bull missing a couple of items from it's anatomy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ooh, going to dust of the Polaroid and earn a fortune!:wave::wave:

:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andyg_TSi said:


> There are 20K police due to retire over the years its going to take to recruit & train any new officers. So these extra police Boris talks about, aren't actually 'extra', its to replace whats due to go
> 
> So we'll still be level to what we have now, it wont actually put any extra police on the street


They've lost 21k over last 10yrs as well so looking even worse!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Seems a stupid idea however I'd be all for getting a cut for shopping drivers on mobile phones. I'd be able to retire after a few weeks.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

theres Going to be a huge increase in insurance on phones claims...

and a&e will be swamped removing the phones,,


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

They’re clamping down on it around the roads at Heathrow. Anyone caught parked at the side of the road with your engine running, you’ll get fined. 

Ironically, Heathrow built a car park within the perimeter of the airport for chauffeurs, taxis & the Uber skanks, where you can quite happily park with your engine running all day long :lol:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Seems a stupid idea however I'd be all for getting a cut for shopping drivers on mobile phones. I'd be able to retire after a few weeks.


Driving past someone on their mobile, and thinks to himself "look at that idiot! using his mobile phone whilst driving!! I know what, I'll take a photo of him and shop him to the police!", and then proceeds to get mobile phone out whilst driving to take the photo:lol:!!

Yes, the whole idea is a joke!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

transtek said:


> Driving past someone on their mobile, and thinks to himself "look at that idiot! using his mobile phone whilst driving!! I know what, I'll take a photo of him and shop him to the police!", and then proceeds to get mobile phone out whilst driving to take the photo:lol:!!
> 
> Yes, the whole idea is a joke!


At which part of my post did I say I'd be driving?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> At which part of my post did I say I'd be driving?


I didn't mean you, but you can imagine Joe Public will be doing it! (tongue firmly in cheek, so absolutely no offense meant!):thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

like at railway stations with the train spotters I can see swathes of people sitting on deck chairs near major traffic lights.

Definitely either a massive cash cow for some people (if you live right next to some lights then you're away, permanent cctv aimed at the lights and good to go.) or a definite increase in public bashings. 

I'd prefer to take a picture of all the idiots who stop in the area designated for cyclists at the lights (and I don't even ride a bike!)


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That's another thing, i give it about a week IF this becomes a thing before some meathead gets out of his car and belts someone for doing just that.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

can we send pics of coppers that dont do their job properly in


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I've got more important things to do with my time than check on what other people are doing with the cars.
If you want to be a vigilante go and fight proper crimes.

Imagine going up to a PC and telling him someone is sat with their engine running...


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I was thinking about this subject when I went out for a walk this morning. There was an artic parked up, engine running, driver on the phone, after about 5 minutes he was still on the phone and set off, went to a T junction, still holding the phone to his ear. 

I carried on walking, every other car had the driver on the phone, even very recent cars which I would assume had blue tooth. 

I am sure that people know that they ought not to be on the phone, they just expect to get away with it.

Same thing goes for parking in diasbled bay spaces.

Would I take pics of drivers breaking the law posting the pic to a website in return for a percentage of the paid fine.

I think I would, I think that there would be load of pensionners out for a walk with their cameras.

I suspect that there are very few of us who wouldnt call 999 on seeing a very drunk person getting behind the driving wheel.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> can we send pics of coppers that dont do their job properly in


Doesn't everyone have a skive at work at sometimes get things a bit wrong?

Given how many have been seriously injured or even killed recently it's no wonder there is a little fear of approaching situations.

The police do get a tough time.



GP Punto said:


> I suspect that there are very few of us who wouldnt call 999 on seeing a very drunk person getting behind the driving wheel.


A drunk person does put everyone at immediate and great risk. I bet most wouldn't phone either. Especially if it was someone they knew or it was their lift home.

I also bet that many people have driven knowing they would probably fail a test themselves.

There was a debate here in Aberdeen yesterday. A woman was attacked on the busy main street at lunchtime. She was unconscious in the middle of the street with lots of onlookers. Two nurses jumped in to offer medical assistance. Lots of other people pulled their phones out to record the incident and aftermath, but nobody thought to call the police or an ambulance.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kerr said:


> There was a debate here in Aberdeen yesterday. A woman was attacked on the busy main street at lunchtime. She was unconscious in the middle of the street with lots of onlookers. Two nurses jumped in to offer medical assistance. Lots of other people pulled their phones out to record the incident and aftermath, but nobody thought to call the police or an ambulance.


This is one of my biggest annoyances in the digital age. People today want to video everything on their phone then post it to social media or sell it to the media that they don't even have any common decency these days to actually help someone who is injured.

We've all seen the pictures whether it's from shootings in America, terror attacks here etc where some person (it's a family forum so my real thoughts won't pass the swear filter) decides it's a good idea to be videoing dead or seriously injured bodies lying in the street :wall:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

There was a debate here in Aberdeen yesterday. A woman was attacked on the busy main street at lunchtime. She was unconscious in the middle of the street with lots of onlookers. Two nurses jumped in to offer medical assistance. Lots of other people pulled their phones out to record the incident and aftermath, but nobody thought to call the police or an ambulance. 

Kerr I know where you are coming from with this, but I will give you two situations I found myself in with regards to similar.

Young lad at time going past a bus shelter in Peterhead and seen a guy with his hand on a girls throat pinned against a wall and she was kicking off and struggling. So I slammed on the brakes jumped out of car pulled the guy off with neck hold and as soon as the girl was free she started screaming at me to get off her boy friend, next I knew she started hitting me with her handbag and the police arrived. The girl said I started it:doublesho:doublesho I was away to tell my side of the story to the police and lucky for me they knew the couple and took me aside and said we will live it at than and on you go no problem.
So lets say from then on in I was more cautious when helping people in need.

next up at Heathrow and a young Chinese girl late for her flight tried to lift a big cases off I was to late to help her and people standing beside her did not help she slipped between train and platform and her leg got stuck.
All I could think off was this train will be leaving fast how can I stop the train so I shouted to someone with me to run to front of train and wave franticly and point to side of train as I did not want the train to move till we got her out.

Luckily me and another member of public managed to support her and we managed to get oil that she had on her leg to loosen it, yes I know rubbing oil on strange girls legs, this freed it and we got her out all be it totally shocked and badly injured bruised leg. The train staff stood there and watched us saying this was the second one today , did not even offer to fast track the girl to her flight until I got started on them and saying how I would be contacting the train company if this girl was not taken up to her flight in a wheel chair with someone taking her case eventually this was dome the girl could not speak English but I see by her face how grateful she was for my fast action.

You only get a second to make the right call and we was nearly in a bad situation in London tube while on holiday lately some through a cs gas can on the train and started fighting just a hour after we went through its something I don't know if I would have intervened in but would have still though about what was best, both different situations but you need to think first, and try to make the correct decision IMHO


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Is this really what this country has become?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Summit Detailing said:


> Is this really what this country has become?


Yes, absolutely. Just look at our Prime minister and the "opposition" for heavens sake.

If it wasn't so tragic it would be funny !

Back on topic, where do I apply ?

A little second income would always be helpful. :thumb::lol:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone remember East Germany' Stasi - and citizens spying on their fellow countrymen?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Summit Detailing said:


> Is this really what this country has become?


Well now all the 
"have you claimed your ppi" 
will come to an end, the next adverts will be 
"have you seen someone irresponsibly polluting the air"....


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

does it cover dogging too?

asking for a friend with winter coming :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

kingswood said:


> does it cover dogging too?
> 
> asking for a friend with winter coming :doublesho


I can't confirm nor deny if this will be covered but I believe if caught you have to allow others to join you:lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

PugIain said:


> How does a picture show the engine running??
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


If its a VW it will show smoke coming out of the exhaust ....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> If its a VW it will show smoke coming out of the exhaust ....


I'm glad you cleared that up, because you definitely can't see any crap coming out of my exhaust pipes.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Just move the car 1 foot every minute if u can lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Kerr I know where you are coming from with this, but I will give you two situations I found myself in with regards to similar.
> 
> Young lad at time going past a bus shelter in Peterhead and seen a guy with his hand on a girls throat pinned against a wall and she was kicking off and struggling. So I slammed on the brakes jumped out of car pulled the guy off with neck hold and as soon as the girl was free she started screaming at me to get off her boy friend, next I knew she started hitting me with her handbag and the police arrived. The girl said I started it:doublesho:doublesho I was away to tell my side of the story to the police and lucky for me they knew the couple and took me aside and said we will live it at than and on you go no problem.
> So lets say from then on in I was more cautious when helping people in need.
> ...


I fully understand why people wouldn't want to step into the middle of a violent situation. You don't want to end up getting hurt when you could be getting in the middle of two idiots.

The thing with the incident is people just stood, watched and recorded. Nobody done anything other than the nurses throughout the incident.

This was at lunch time on Union Street. There was tons of people about. I must have missed the incident by 2 minutes as I had been where it happened.

I see the police have still had to put out an appeal today for witnesses. There will be CCTV and there has been 3 charged. Still all those people seen and didn't help. Hopefully they now come forward with their footage now.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Is this "film something and become famous" some sort of ego thing or just pathetic?

If you'd got some sort of incident on film wouldn't the obvious next thing to do be to pop along to your local Police Station, or upload it to the Police etc. and let them have a copy?

I don't see how photos of a parked car would work but shopping hand held mobiles I'd be quite happy with.

Bit of a raw subject as a lorry driver hit a car a few years ago and killed a 12 year old and 13 year old at my sons' school. He was jailed for 4 1/2 years but that isn't going to bring the children back.

Andy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I can see this is going to be as popular as a lead ballon:lol:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> I can see this is going to be as popular as a lead ballon:lol:


sadly it would be
there are FAR too many assclowns out there that would do it, "think of the *whogives a fk* "types, then the malicious types (see the cow next door for an example)

i favour the 2x4 to the back of the head to those types, twice 

2x4 Can be exchanged for a tyre iron/breakerbar/marsbar/etc as applicable


----------

